# Est ce que c'est pertinant ?



## tommyleedragonfly (22 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens tout juste de récupérer ce imac

























Apparemment, si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit d'un imac M5521.

La personne qui me l'a donné, a déménager et je ne peux plus la contactée.
Je voudrais savoir si c'est judicieux d'installer Ubuntu dessus vu que ça à l'air d'être le bazar la dedans.
Je repartirai à zéro sur des bases saines.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## claud (31 Mars 2009)

Tu peux essayer.Il date de l'été 2000. Cela peut marcher si le matériel est en bonne état.

Essaye avec 6.10 (la dernière version entièrement soutenue par la communauté ubuntu pour les powerpc).

Là :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/MD5SUMS


----------



## tommyleedragonfly (9 Avril 2009)

Bon, je reviens vers vous pour vous donnez des news.
Pour Ubuntu (la version 6.10) tout se passe bien jusqu'à l'invite de commande ou je tape "live" pour lancer le live cd (histoire d'essayer avant tout...)
Après ça, j'entends bien la petite musique d'Ubuntu, mais je n'ai pas d'images (écran noir) puis, le Imac est planté...plus rien. Donc je redémarre a la sauvage avec le bouton. Il redémarre sans problème...
Une idée ?

Autre question, je fais quoi avec le fichier en .sit de Debian imac ?
Et este ce que cette version sera en français ?

Merci à tous...


----------



## Berthold (22 Avril 2009)

J'ai jadis eu des problèmes de reconnaissance de la carte vidéo sur des G3 avec Linux, ce qui semble être ton cas. Perso, j'avais abandoné, mais si tu cherches sur des forums bien pointus (par exemple le forum francophone d'Ubuntu, section Mac), tu auras sans doute des pistes sérieuses, certains ont réussi à franchir l'obstacle. 

Bon courage.


----------

